# P944 Trigger



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

I got myself a P944T because I wanted a pistol that has mags that are interchangable with my PC4 carbine. 

The double action pull on this gun is just god awful. Long heavy pull, but no stopping point where you can really get a crisp break.

Any trigger work available to improve its function?


----------

